# My Cruze leans to the driver's side.



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Take it back to the dealer, let them fix it if's there's a problem. That would be my suggestion to you.
Cheers


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

As the previous poster said, take it to the dealer. Use the warranty. Why hassle yourself. Know what I mean...


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

I measured mine a few weeks ago. The fronts were nearly equal. I had about 3/4" variation in the rear, with the passenger side being higher. Haven't had time to get it to the dealer. I wonder if they put in the non-ECO spring in the passenger side? Wouldn't explain your situation, though.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Interesting. I was standing in front of my car earlier with my buddy and I thought the same thing. Now I'm going to have to measure that too. Lol


----------



## MedievaL (May 28, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> I measured mine a few weeks ago. The fronts were nearly equal. I had about 3/4" variation in the rear, with the passenger side being higher. Haven't had time to get it to the dealer. I wonder if they put in the non-ECO spring in the passenger side? Wouldn't explain your situation, though.


I thought the same thing. I actually checked the parts tags on my rear springs and they were the same. I thought at first they might have put the wrong spring on one side or something. I didn't check the front yet though.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

u may have the wrong/weak springs on the driver side or the passenger side, or the wrong body mount bushings. dealer may not change anything as there is a variance allowed in ride height one side vs the other.
i experienced the same problem with a new 1981 cutlass supreme brougham. the passenger side was 3/4" lower that driver side. gm declared that it was within spec. eventually, i installed heavy duty springs (f41). ride height was then higher but still a variance. i learned later that the car had the wrong body mount bushings. i left it be.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Try losing some weight! :th_SmlyROFL:................................Sorry!


----------

